# I want to buy piranhas ?????



## [email protected] (Jan 9, 2009)

i want a piranha how big has the tank got to be for one or two ???


at home i got a 


2 and a halft foot tank is that ok for two ???

please help me out


----------



## TUBBS (Mar 16, 2009)

no chance

4*1.5*1.5 bare minimum they get to a foot long easily, and thats 5 with some serious filtration


----------



## ctarry (Jan 24, 2007)

red bellies and cariba don't easliy get to 12", 8" is the norm for most most pygos. infact, most piranha would only get to around 8" in captivity

there are very few piranha that would get to 12" in captivity, and if they did, they would need plenty of space, and would take years.

the only piranha thats likely to see 12" or bigger are: P. piraya; S. rhombeus (black); S. manueli, and thats if they are imported at a large size, and given plenty of space 

you could keep a spilo in that size tank for a while, or a small black, as these are very slow growing, and have to be kept on their own, but you would need a decent filter and plenty of water movement.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 9, 2009)

All i want to know how many can i keep in a 2 halft foot tank


----------



## ctarry (Jan 24, 2007)

what species?
red bellied - 1, maybe 2 - depends on the height and width of the tank
s. spilo - 1 for a few years
black - 1 for a few years


----------



## delta (Jun 26, 2009)

i had 2 red bellies a few years back loved them to bits but i kept them in a 3ft by 2ft tank and while they was young they had plenty of room,
i wouldnt say they was fast or slow growing cause i got mine at just over the size of o 50pence (old 50) i had them a year and half and they reached 6inc across might not have been fast compaired to some but sure wasnt slow like some fish iv had,
i would say for your size tank you,d get 2 in there for a short time but they would need a bigger tank as they grow, 
they dont do well in groups as you could buy 6 and wake up and theres 1 left which is a huge bummer and for 2 you would be better of trying to get them from someone who can sex them so you end up with male and female as 2 males 1 would eat the other or just kill each other fighting,
they are very nice fish to have and dont try to eat your hand off like some people think (id put my hand in there tank many a time and still have both) i even fed mine on a meat diet which some people are now gonna start moaning but i had 2 very great and healthy looking fish that was bought from me for breeding at a very high price
if you want or need more help with these just pm me i have had these fish for a fair few years and could help you out,

great fish would recomend to anyone


----------



## ctarry (Jan 24, 2007)

delta said:


> they dont do well in groups as you could buy 6 and wake up and theres 1 left which is a huge bummer and for 2 you would be better of trying to get them from someone who can sex them so you end up with male and female as 2 males 1 would eat the other or just kill each other fighting
> 
> great fish would recomend to anyone


:gasp:

Red bellies and other pygos are naturally shoaling fish
the chances of buying 6 RBP and the next day having 1 is highly unlikely, and this would only happen when small. they are best kept in groups of 6 or more

i only had 1 that got eaten by others - they were 2" and its only because i missed 1 feeding.
Adults are less likely to attack one another, only if 1 is sick/weak/old.

I had a spilo - these are alot nicer than RBP, and keep their colour.
Mine had a yellow belly, and the rest of the fish had a nice purple tinge.
Others you can get have red bellies and the rest silver. 
If you can find one, it would be worth it.
do a search on google for spilopleura, then you will see.

also, they aren't half as skittish as RBP's, and most are aggressive as hell, and will try to attack you through the glass


----------



## delta (Jun 26, 2009)

right i didnt say adults would eat each other and i did have a case of losing a hole showl of babies cause 1 which was slightly bigger eat the smaller ones it does happen and it can happen hence why i said they are better kept in 2s while young,
and red bellies dont lose any colour growing up they keep it and some develop a brighter red when in breeding condition and time, 
as you said you,ve kept 1 and not even a red belly i have kept a breeding pair for many years and found they are best kept in small groups of 2 if you dont want to lose any, 
snakes in the wild will live in groups esp at breeding and winter time dont mean thats whats best for them in such a small area, the reason they dont do it so much in the wild is cause they have a whole river to get away from an attack where in a 3ft tank where are they gonna go??????? its whats best for the fish in captive not in the wild


----------



## delta (Jun 26, 2009)

ctarry said:


> also, they aren't half as skittish as RBP's, and most are aggressive as hell, and will try to attack you through the glass


 
and red bellies DO NOT attack tho glass they are very shy fish that will hide in the plants do you know fcuk all


----------



## ctarry (Jan 24, 2007)

right, i was actually saying spilos attack, comparing to rbp that don't!

:shock: oh, 'i have said' i have only ever kept 1 piranha, and not even rbp :yeahright:

all the CB adult rbp's i have seen and kept lose most of their colour, only wild ones keep it, and ones whilst breeding

well, apparently after* keeping 5 differrent species of piranha over 12 years*, i know nothing...


...ok then 

:werd:


----------



## reptile boy (Apr 7, 2009)

baby red bellied piranhas are fine kept in small aquariums i had 3 babys in a 2ft glass tank they couldnt even be spoted they were tht small in the tank BUT they do grow fast so will ned to upgrade in a couple of months, i also had a baby black rhom in a 30x15x15 for 3months with plenty of space and then had a 8inch diamond rhom in a 4x2x2, so that tank is absaluty fine for some baby small reds onast dont be put off by ownin these stunnin attractive fish:2thumb:


----------



## delta (Jun 26, 2009)

ctarry said:


> :shock: oh, 'i have said' i have only ever kept 1 piranha, and not even rbp :yeahright:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 bit of a contradiction there aint it pall :bash:


----------

